# Funny story about Patrick (P.I.G.)



## froghaven5 (Dec 19, 2010)

Last night we had a bonfire at our house. A friend of ours brought his kids over for the 1st time to see all our animals. He was joking with his boys about Patrick (Patrick Ian Grady) our 5 month old Pot bellied pig. He told them not to say S*A*U*S*A*G*E around Patrick. Theysaid "What?" He said "Don't say sausage" Where upon Patrick went up to him and bit his leg. The timing was perfect. Not happy the pig was biting, but had to laugh at the whole situation. Why can't I get these things on video?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 19, 2010)

That's pretty funny! Couldn't have timed it better if you tried.

I've had Mimi for a few months now, and I'm pretty sorry that I didn't get him earlier in his life. He's pretty wild, however his cute personality really shines through. I can only imagine how personable and how cute he might be if he were tame.


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2010)

That's funny. I bet the kids never said "sausage" after that...


----------



## abra (Dec 19, 2010)

I want a "Royal Dandie" pig they're so small and cute


----------

